# '93 Maxima VG30E Timing Belt?



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

I recently acquired a ’93 Nissan Maxima, Manufacture Date: Sep-92


The previous owner started an injector replacement prior to my obtaining the vehicle. Given the mileage, I chose to go ahead and change the timing belt, tensioner, and water pump.

The timing belt I pulled does not appear square to me. (not sure how square it should be) I'm concerned that the timing belt has been changed before (timing marks were not lined up). How might I confirm whether I need to order a square or round toothed belt?

I wish to order all of the hoses and parts online. I have found conflicting information on this site as to the correct timing belt assembly.
Apparently there were two timing belt assemblies during this VG30E run. 
Part Number	Manufacturer Date
13028-0B700	06/01/1993 to 03/04/2017
13028-85E00	07/01/1991 to 06/01/1993

I need assistance clarifying which part number is considered square and the other round toothed?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "-0B700" is round toothed and a 105,000 mile belt. The "-85E00" is square toothed and a 60000 mile belt. I usually use Gates Timing Belt Component Kits w/ Water Pump which I get from Rockauto.com, along with Bando brand drive belts, which is an OE supplier to Nissan. I'll get front cam and crank seals and thermostat from Nissan. You'll also want to make sure the welsch plug on the front of the rear bank cylinder head is not leaking behind the rear timing cover; it'll be right under the camshaft.


----------



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply. I was worried that with the age, there would not be much help. I couldn't tell if the belt was square or not when ordering from Autohausaz. I've ordered Audi parts from them as they also carry a lot of OEM replacement parts recommended by Audi. 

So cam and crank seals. You are not the first to recommend I go after these while I have it apart. As I plan to keep the old girl as a spare car... How much of a pain are these to get to? Belts are all off. What is the best way to break the bolts loose on the timing pulleys?

Thanks again for clarifying the belt type. I was wondering if someone had upgraded this one before I got it. I plan to shop seals with all of my other parts.

Regards,

Wally


----------



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welsch Plug? I do not have the engine that far apart. Do I need to order something to seal this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You use a cam pulley tool to hold the cam in place, like this:

https://jet.com/product/detail/b26a...MRr6QNsMZrFqKWw6jN-NPm0cjAEQO0o2mYhoCOgDw_wcB

Once you get the cam gears off, it's only four, 10MM head bolts that hold's the rear timing cover on. Remove that and you'll have access to the cam seals, welsch plug and bypass hose. There were two kinds of welsch plugs: pressed and threaded. It was the threaded ones that tend to leak coolant through the threads. You just take it out using a 17MM allen socket, clean the threads and apply a coating of RTV sealant on them. Reinstall and torque to 50 ft./lbs.
Be careful not to scratch the cam or crank while removing the seals, if you do so. I usually soak them down with carb cleaner right before I remove them; it softens the rubber of the seal.


----------



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

Is there a kit available to "upgrade" the timing belt and sprockets to the round tooth design? This is kind of a pet project. Just something fun to do. I finally have the top end and timing assembly torn completely down to the seals. I like the idea of "upgrading" to the round tooth design for the belt and timing sprockets. That turn's this old girl into a fairly reliable extra car for another 100K mi.

Thanks for the advise to use the carb cleaner to soften the seals. 

Wally


----------



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

I should have mentioned. I made a cam pulley tool out of the old belt and a 2X4. Worked great!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't believe there's a kit; just get the 2 cam sprockets and crank sprocket for the round tooth belt...and, of course, the belt. There was a "service file" in the parts catalog about it, but I'd have to do some digging to find that, which I don't have right now. Now, that said, VG engines did have two sizes for the end of the crank. I know that makes a difference for the crank pulleys, but I don't remember if it was an issue for the crank sprockets?


----------



## Wally16 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, that is where I was headed. Cam sprockets from Nissan were a bit pricey, I was hoping for a kitted price. But Oh Well. Thanks for all of your help. Happy Motorheading.


----------

